# Welche J2EE Buch?



## ModellbahnerTT (24. Jun 2009)

Hey,

suche ein gutes J2EE Buch.

Das soltle auf ungefähr drin sein:

- EJB 2 / 3
- Hibernate
- EntityManager
- EntityBeans
- SessionBeans

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## mvitz (24. Jun 2009)

Evtl.: EJB 3 in Action: Debu Panda: Amazon.de: Reza Rahman, Derek Lane: Englische Bücher

Es wird auch auf EJB2 eingegangen. Sessionbeans sind definitiv auch drin, bei bedarf gucke ich den Rest auch nochmal nach, ob da was zu drin ist.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (24. Jun 2009)

was mir lieb wäre: auf deusch  . Ich glaube die Thematik ist so schon schwer genug, da ist die Muttersprache besser


----------



## mvitz (24. Jun 2009)

Ok. Da kenne ich jetzt leider gerade keines. Kaufe mittlerweile Programmierbücher nur noch auf Englisch und komme da, sofern ich das selber beurteilen kann, gut mit klar, auch wenn mein Englisch nicht perfekt ist.

Habe hier auf Deutsch noch: Enterprise JavaBeans 3.0: Grundlagen - Konzepte - Praxis: Martin Backschat: Amazon.de: Bernd Rücker: Bücher habe das ca. zu 25% gelesen, ist mir persönlich bis dahin aber zu theoretisch und trocken gewesen.


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Jun 2009)

EJB 3 professionell. Grundlagen- und Expertenwissen zu Enterprise JavaBeans 3 für Einsteiger, Umsteiger und Fortgeschrittene 

oder 

Enterprise JavaBeans 3: Das EJB3-Praxisbuch für Ein- und Umsteiger


----------

